
Branch Based Versioning - smaxen
https://medium.com/@simon.maxen/branch-based-versioning-5ebf6ca2bccb
======
smaxen
An approach to software versioning that does away with manual versioning,
unnecessary check-ins or dependency on environmental variables. It is mainly
of use inside agile project teams set up to continuously deliver value (for
example releasing on a weekly basis). It contrasts this approach with snapshot
publishing in the Snapshot Anti-Pattern section.

